# Pay them to saty home



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Pay them to stay home*

Read this. Please . This company is a stand p bunch. The deliver a great product with no BS. You may find this last part interesting.

"July 14, 2020, 2:38 pm
Quote

We are offering 4 "Economy" sidecars based on 4 of our current models but stripped down to the bare essentials and for a limited number of bikes. 3 models are $4995, the one based on our Tomahawk sidecar as it is larger and takes more materials runs $5495

The web page is still under construction with more photo's to add once we have photo's Our Economy Sidecars

One way we are keeping the price down is to offer very limited options, just a brake, shipping crate and we will up grade the mounts to a few other bikes for an extra $500

We are not installing any of the snaps for the windshield and tonneau covers as these sidecars are intended to be painted and would have to be removed to paint.

This is an introductory price that will be going up. In time once we can hire more help (hard to do right now with the government adding $600 a week to unemployment benefits) we plan on stocking these. Current lead time is about 6 weeks.

Jay G
DMC sidecars"


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> Read this. Please . This company is a stand p bunch. The deliver a great product with no BS. You may find this last part interesting.
> 
> "July 14, 2020, 2:38 pm
> Quote
> ...


We are in the same boat. Need to hire help but our normal pool of folks are content to sit on their butts. At least as long as the extra 600 is in play. Right now we are working short and its definitely hurting production.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Pretty disgusting isn't it? What's more disgusting is professional athletes and teachers crying about their safety and refusing to go back to work. I and many others haven't missed a day since this started.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

News today , in some places people taking home $50K a year by not working.
Wife never missed a day until she retired. Both sons never missed a day of course not showing up where they are would not work out well. Many friends never missed a day.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This is why Trump is demanding a payroll tax cut so people will want to work. There are a lot of people in the US glad to stay home and blame conservatives for wanting to re open and interrupt their paid vacation- including teachers.


----------

